# 2002 525i test drive.



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I test drove a 2002 525i, 5 speed, SP, PP, and Xenon yesterday for a second time. Nice car! :thumb: It's fairly slow off the line, but once it gets going it's got some power. The E39 sport seats are so much more comfortable and supportive vs. the E46 sport seats. The car has a very comfortable ride and the build quality is excellent. No rattles. :thumb:


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

I have a 323i coming off lease. I had a 525i loaner one day when in for service. I was planning to get a loaded 330ci next. I liked the 525i but felt it was underpowered (it also didn't have the sport package). Later that day I visited the dealer and test drove a 530i with sport package. What a world of difference! Didn't feel underpowered and the sport package gave it a much better feel, closer to what I'm used to with the 323i. It almost has the feel of a V8.

The story ends at the end of April when I take delivery of my 2002 530i SP/PP/CWP/Xenon/Sunshade. I love the 323 and would have loved getting the 330ci, but I can't wait to make the switch to my new 530i.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I'd get a 530i, but the price is out of my league.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

We test drove a 525iT 5-speed and it was pretty nice. Yea acceleration was not neck snapping but good enough. 

We ended up ordering a 325iT 5-speed because we couldnt justify the extra money and soon to be replaced body style. But we where pretty tempted since it was on the lot and they where willing to deal.

Anyways nice car. 530 not available as a wagon and 540 is auto only so it was the best choice for us.

Jeff


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> *We test drove a 525iT 5-speed and it was pretty nice. Yea acceleration was not neck snapping but good enough.
> 
> We ended up ordering a 325iT 5-speed because we couldnt justify the extra money and soon to be replaced body style. But we where pretty tempted since it was on the lot and they where willing to deal.
> 
> ...


I was in the same position, though I never got around to driving the E39 wagon. a 525iT 'comparably equipped' was $5k+ more than a 325, and talking to people who've driven 525 sedans (WRT power) nailed it for me. No regrets. But a 530iT MT would have made for a tougher call.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

How about a 330iT too?

It would of made things even more interesting. Or even better yet a 6-speed 540iT 

Jeff


----------

